
State of OpenJDK - Mark Reinhold [video] - hyperpallium
https://fosdem.org/2020/schedule/event/state_openjdk/
======
hyperpallium
covers many features, including destructuring switch, multiline steings, and
virtual threads. The justifcations are interesting.

